# Showing Off for Company



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Lately Cazzie has begun a bad habit. He has been showing off for company. Perhaps it's because up to this point, everyone has adored him, ooohhhh what a cutie, and so forth. Now, when people come to the house, he is becoming obnoxious, wanting to play, jumping up for attention, and generally not leaving the visitors alone. It was sorta funny at first but getting annoying, and last night we had someone over who wasn't too fond of dogs and Cazzie didn't get the hint. Of course, when people aren't as gaga about our baby as we are, we get our noses out of joint  

Anyway, the only remedy I have taken is to pick him up and begin combing him which always calms him down. Drat, his cage is back home in Mich. We thought about bringing it but our mobile home down here (FL) is small.... now we really need it.

Suzy and Sassy Cazzie


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hmmm... that is a hard one, especially with guest. Isabelle has a way of making all people love her. But is there anything other than guest that will win him over? A favorite toy, a bully stick, etc?


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

As Ryan can probably attest to, Oreo also does this. He is fine with no visitors and no matter how much my guests ignore that behaviour, boy, he really does not stop. I can agree it gets annoying because at other times he is very attentive and will listen. I have not thought of getting a bully stick for him. Something he really wants that he will get if he is quiet with guests are here. Hmmmmm, maybe another way to condition him to the door bell too.  Anytime the door bell rings and guest walk in, is the time to sit on his matt for a high reward treat.... Sounds easier said than done.... Any suggestions? I just started Matt Relaxation training with Oreo, to associate his matt with relaxation. I have a long way to go, but I am sure this will come in handy..... Just not certain how...


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

One of the trainers that we had for Logan tought her dog to "go to his blanket" and by gosh - that dog went every time, and never left it unless given permission to. Although a good idea, I never did it. My guys do the same thing. My MIL is NOT a dog lover, yet my FIL is so crazy about these dogs that he takes pictures of them to work! I just tell my MIL if she doesnt like it to push them off and say NO. She does and they have finally learned that she is not too fond of them. I always just try to distract them when they act like that - but most people who come here - know what they are in for


----------

